# What is this?



## dds7155 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a luna moth! Beautiful!!


----------



## dds7155 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks ,,never seen one before,


----------



## pam (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome picture


----------



## guille24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Woow so beautiful!!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow!! This is so beautiful.


----------



## Tiff (May 13, 2014)

dds7155 said:


> View attachment 77027


Beautiful. ...where do you find them? In warmer places?


----------

